# MAR-VEL Bottle



## BroGeo (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello All...

 I picked-up an unusual shaped, embossed soda bottle from LaGrange, GA called MAR-VEL IT'S MARVELLOUS. The bottom reads LA GRANGE GA around 6 1/2 FL OZ & a Â© in the center. Can anyone provide me with more information, age, scarcity, value, etc.? Anything will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BroGeo (Jul 9, 2010)

Another picture


----------



## BroGeo (Jul 9, 2010)

Closer still


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool bottle! I love the deco's!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello George,

 Welcome aboard. Nice photos of a great deco soda, sir. You might wanna ask the moderators to move this thread down to the Soda Section. Some of the Soda experts who hang out there, may not frequent this section of ABN.

 There was a bit of a previous discussion: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-166484/tm.htm.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 9, 2010)

That is a beautiful specimen of a Mar-vel. I only wish mine looked that good. 

 Charles Little started the Good Grape Company in the 1920's, which eventually became the Seminole Flavor Company. During this period they started producing different brands/flavors like the Double Strength deco bottle which held Double Orange, and the similar Brandywine bottle. Mar-vel Cola was their first attempt at a cola, which would later be reformulated into Jumbo Cola, and after that would be reformulated again and called Double Cola.


----------



## Dean (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello All,
 Here are a couple of my 100 or so Marvel items.  The comic is No. 1, May, 1968, and the soda has only the contents embossed on the base rather than a city.
 Enjoy,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello,
 Here are the large and small of my ACL Marvel sodas.  A quart (32 oz.) and a 7 oz.  I have 15 different Marvel sodas in my collection.  
 Enjoy,




 Dean MARVEL


----------



## madman (Jul 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> That is a beautiful specimen of a Mar-vel. I only wish mine looked that good.
> 
> Charles Little started the Good Grape Company in the 1920's, which eventually became the Seminole Flavor Company. During this period they started producing different brands/flavors like the Double Strength deco bottle which held Double Orange, and the similar Brandywine bottle. Mar-vel Cola was their first attempt at a cola, which would later be reformulated into Jumbo Cola, and after that would be reformulated again and called Double Cola.


 SOME GREAT INFO MORB! YOU THE MAN !!! SO WHAT YER SAYING IS THAT THERE WASNT A BOTTLE THAT SAID DOUBLE ORANGE JUST -DOUBLE STRENGTH????


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 9, 2010)

Kevin's going to like this one!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When I found the artwork in that Siminole Bottling ad from Elizibethton, I actually posted it and ask anyone if they had seen one, all replied in the negative, so I can only assume that they had the standard Double Strength bottle and indicated the flavor on the cap as they did the later Double Line.







 This is the artwork that started me wondering if a bottle existed. I still wonder, but doubt it. I want one if they do. LOL!

 Hey Madman I still need a Mar-vel in mint condition so keep me in mind while hunting.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok here is something to look at cant get a good pic so i will tell you all about it the double grape bottle that i have from chatt. tenn has double grape in the middle of the bottle but if you hold it up to the light you can see where they ground off mar-vel on the top ring and marvelous on the bottom ring you can see where they reused the mold. Great info morb. i have wondered about what the other bottle looked like. Will try to get some pics great info


----------



## madman (Jul 10, 2010)

the marvel bottle is killer aint got that one..  hey corey  your bottle sounds nice as well love to see it!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Dragon0421
> 
> Ok here is something to look at cant get a good pic so i will tell you all about it the double grape bottle that i have from chatt. tenn has double grape in the middle of the bottle but if you hold it up to the light you can see where they ground off mar-vel on the top ring and marvelous on the bottom ring you can see where they reused the mold. Great info morb. i have wondered about what the other bottle looked like. Will try to get some pics great info


 
 I almost mentioned that in my first post but waited. I actually have one of those as well, but it's from Knoxville. Mine actually looks like someone filled up the old lettering then used a small hammer to try to flatten out the weld. It's kinda weird. Just for the hell of it, Good Grape still exists today as Jumbo Grape, which was the name given to the flavor after it's time as Double Grape.


----------



## madman (Jul 10, 2010)

darn lee...........


----------



## jskirk (Jul 10, 2010)

That is one very cool DECO bottle, I will be looking for one of those.....Jay


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> darn lee...........


 
 Wow that was last year. Where you been?


----------



## madman (Jul 11, 2010)

i was with him when he bought it ! didnt think hed trade it to you.................................lol


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 11, 2010)

I can't even remember what it was for. Oh well. I'm sure sooner or later you will dig up one.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 11, 2010)

sorry it took so long for the pics. this is the best i could do hopefully you can see on the rings what they look like morb the knoxville that i have looks like the chatt. also that hammered look to it.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 11, 2010)

top ring


----------



## Dragon0421 (Jul 11, 2010)

bottom ring best i could do hopefully you can see it


----------



## madman (Jul 11, 2010)

hey corey ican see where it was peened out


----------



## Dean (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello.

 With all this information coming about on the Marvel soda I would like to know if anyone knows anything about this milk.

 Thanks in advance,




 Dean Marvel


----------

